# Tequila Shrimp and Citrus



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Tequila Shrimp and Citrus

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 1/2 lbs unpeeled large fresh shrimp 
1/2 cup tequila 
2 tbsp frozen orange juice concentrate, thawed 
2 tbsp fresh lime juice 
2 minced garlic cloves 
1 jalapeno, seeded and minced 
1/2 tsp salt 
2 tbsp chopped fresh cilantro 
1 red bell pepper cut into 1 inch pieces 
1 orange cut into 1/2 inch wedges 
1 lime cut into 1/2 inch wedges 

peel shrimp, leaving tails intact, and devein; stir together tequila and next 6 ingredients in large bowl, add shrimp, cover and chill for 30 mins. 
alternately thread shrimp, bell pepper, and orange and lime wedges on 8 skewers 
grill, covered with lid, over medium-high heat for 5-6 mins on each side or until done.


----------

